# 225,000 ton cruise liner to sail in December



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2009)

For those that don't know, the Iowa class battleships of WW2 came in at a "skinny" 47,000 tons. Some of these pics are during it's sea trials so it's not painted up all pretty yet and others are artist renderings.

Oasis' AquaTheater, located at the stern of the ship, will offer innovative activities both day and night. The amphitheater-style space will adjoin the Boardwalk neighborhood (technically part of the Boardwalk) and is focused on the celebration of water.

By day, the AquaTheater functions as a pool and lounge area. Passengers can swim in the kidney-shaped pool, which will be the largest and deepest (almost 18 feet deep) freshwater pool at sea or sunbathe on loungers along the tiered platforms surrounding the pool. SCUBA lessons will also be offered in the pool during the afternoon.

At night, the area transforms into a theatrical venue with seating for 600. Fountain shows, synchronized to music and lights, will take place in the pool (think the Bellagio fountains in Vegas) with hundred of water nozzles shooting water up to 65 feet high. Acrobatic shows and high-diving performances will take place in and around the pool. Two diving towers above the pool will be connected by a bridge, with a trapeze behind and a trampoline between, allowing gymnasts and aerialists to perform impressive feats in the air then dismount into the pool.

The pool itself will have custom-built lifts so the depth can rise or fall (deep for high diving, shallow for water ballet). Plus, underwater cameras will film performers when they're out of sight of the audience and broadcast the images onto two giant LED screens flanking the stage.

For passengers who don't want to be far from all the goings-on, a new class of suites, called Aqua Suites, will flank the Aqua Theater. The balconies from these six cabins will allow for private viewing of the nightly performances.

Ship Stats
Gross Registered Tons: 225,282
Passengers Double Occupancy: 5,400
Passengers Max Occupancy: 6,296
Crewmembers: 2,165
Length: 1,187 feet
Width: 208 feet
Height: 213 feet (above the waterline)

Wacky Oasis Facts
Ship will contain 3,300 miles of electrical cables -- roughly the width of the U.S.!
110,231 pounds of ice cubes will be made daily.
Central Park will have 12,175 plants, 62 vine plants, 56 trees and bamboo.
The AquaTheater pool is 17.9 feet deep and is the largest pool at sea.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2009)

What an ugly ship...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, Marcel has it right. That is ugly. And what's the point? It's like floating around in a Condo Block. Why not just go to the Beach? Fort Lauderdale or some place like that. Same thing.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 26, 2009)

My God
I was thinking the same thing
it looks like it's stacked high with cargo containers and an alleyway down the middle. Probably a different experience from on board but externally, elegant it isn't - it looks ungainly and top-heavy


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

That's not a ship! That's something that the cat dragged in, chewed up, throwed up, to later try to bury in the cat box!What an ugly piece of.....the designer should be hanged, drawned and quartered!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2009)

Interesting.

It looks like poop...no matter how nice they paint that thing. Matter of fact, painting it would be a waste of money...

And doesn't that ship look a little top-heavy?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2009)

It reminds me of those big cargo ship with the containers stacked on top. I wonder how rough a sea this thing can sail in without worry of a roll over.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like it will make a really nice artificial reef someday though


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a third-world apartment complex washed out to sea. Just needs a bunch of laundry hanging out...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Projects on the sea?


----------



## DBII (Aug 26, 2009)

My first thought was it will make a cool video, rolling belly up.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2009)

She is certainly ugly and almost certainly top heavy (wonder what ballast/fins are keeping her upright). She probably will never encounter that heavy seas so it won't be a problem (no doubt she will be Caribbean bound). Still despite the ugliness and ungainliness and all the other problems with her, she is still a bit of a marvel of engineering even if it is 'look what we can do' engineering. No doubt in time there will be bigger.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks ugly, and top heavy. What ever happened to the liners of the early 20th century?


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> What ever happened to the liners of the early 20th century?


Here's a couple


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Here's a couple


I'll give you the Titanic...but the Lusitania did have a "little" help...

If they want a monster cruise ship, why not buy a surplus CV and fix it up


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2009)

"SS Projects"


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2009)

Fergot one, Colin:


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate cruise ships. Floating hotels with all the horror that entails. You couldn't pay me to be on one.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 26, 2009)

Forgot one more guys:


----------



## trackend (Aug 26, 2009)

Bloody floating shopping centre, modern liners are truly revolting things


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

This beauty is now here in Rotterdam, from a time that the knew how to build a ship. Not a cruiseship but an old liner:


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Now, THAT's a ship!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 27, 2009)

With Jan 8) such style


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 27, 2009)

Forgot one more.


SS America

With the intention of being refitted to become a five-star hotel ship off Phuket, in Thailand. Drydocking at that time revealed that despite the years of neglect, her hull was still in remarkably good condition. In August she was renamed American Star, her propellers were removed and placed on the deck, the funnel and bridge were painted red, and ladders were welded to starboard. She left Greece on December 22, 1993 under tow, but the tow proved impossible due to the weather. She then returned to Greece for a few days until the weather calmed down. On New Year's Eve 1993, the American Star left Greece for the last time by Ukrainian tug Neftegaz 67.

The one hundred day tow began; the American Star and Neftegaz 67 entered a thunder storm in the Atlantic. The tow lines broke and six or more men were sent aboard the American Star to reattach the emergency tow lines. This proved unsuccessful. Two other towboats were called to assist Neftegaz 67. On January 17, the crew aboard the American Star was rescued by helicopter. The ship was left adrift. On January 18, The ship ran aground off the west coast of Fuerteventura in the Canary Islands.

While discussions between the ship's owners, the towing firm, and the companies insuring the ship were going on, the ship was left to nature, with the forward part of the ship running aground on a sandbar. Within the first 48 hours of pounding surf of the Atlantic, the ship broke in two just past the second funnel. The ship was declared a total loss on July 6, 1994. The stern section soon collapsed completely to port and sank, while the bow continued to remain intact.
In November 2005, the port side of the bow section collapsed, which caused the liner's remains to assume a much sharper list and the remaining funnel to detach and fall into the ocean. The collapse of the port side also caused the hull to begin to break up and by October 2006, the wreck had almost completely collapsed onto its port side.

In April 2007 the starboard side finally collapsed causing the wreck to break in half and fall into the sea. Throughout 2007 what little remained had been slowly disappearing beneath the waves. As of June 2008, only a small tip of the bow remains above the water



And by the way, that is a ugly ship. I dont think it will last long before it either rolls over and sinks, hits a reef and sinks, or hits a Iceberg and sinks. Its just going to be another Titanic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2009)

Agreed....certainly ugly and top heavy on the outside!


----------



## imalko (Aug 27, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> ... What ever happened to the liners of the early 20th century?



Here's another example...
RMS Olympic, the first liner of Olympic class (other two were RMS Titanic and HMHS Britannic) build in 1911 was in service until 1935 when she was scrapped. She distinguished herself in WW1 by sinking German submarine U-103 on May 12, 1918.

RMS Olympic, Sister Ship to Titanic

Its interesting to mention that HMHS Britannic was sunk in very misterious circumstances in the Aegean in WW1 where she served as a hospital ship. With Titanic's tragic fate well known it came to be that only RMS Olympic saw years long service. Picture 2 in attachment shows Olympic painted in wartime camouflage colors.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

It's pretty cetain the Britanic hit a mine. A string of them were layed a week or two before by a U boat in the area she sank. She was sailing with all her port holes open so when the mine blew, she listed, flooded and sank. The mine wasn't enough to sink her but the port holes helped a lot. 

Old liners looked good and were that way for a reason. They were the way to cross the ocean in the past. Now, liners are like that monstrosity. They don't need to go fast so they are more of a destination than a means of transport.

Still, the Cruise Ship is ugly. And top heavy. Wonder what some of the guys with some knowledge of metrocetric hieghts and whatnot would think of it.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy smokes.It does float< makes a good target one good torpedo and she,s a goner!!!!!!!!!!!huh, life, jacket please


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2009)

Marcel, I actually sailed on the Rotterdam about 15 or 16 years ago. She is a pretty ship. I have actually sailed on several older ships like the SS Norway, MS Holiday, and SS Independence. They are nicer to look at from the outside, but inside they are cramped with little hallway space and small cabins.

Granted, it's an eye sore, but I prefer the newer ships for better comforts for my vacations.

I also wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't 1,000 Taliban guys looking at this a saying, "Mine!!!"


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't 1,000 Taliban guys looking at this a saying, "Mine!!!"



I have heard that Cruise Lines have some of the best intel for just that reason. One incident with Al Quida and those guys are toaste. Plus, they have no governmental restrictions to speak of. They can talk to pretty much anyone. Anytime. As a consequence, the industry is known for having people who are decent intel.

Wierd. Of all the industries that would be on the ball, it turns out the cruise line guys are pretty good at it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2009)

I remember I went on a cruise about 3 months after 9-11. Obviously, security was at a peak at the airports and ship terminal. But once on the ship, I thought I saw a bunch of dolphins swimming around the ship while still docked, which I had never seen before. Turns out they were navy divers swimming under the ship to make sure there wasn't anything attached to the bottom. Also, once we started to leave and go out the channel in Port Canaveral, we were escorted through the port by a freakin destroyer!!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe they knew you were on board Thor and wanted to make sure nothing happened to their VIP!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2009)

So that's why we sailed under the water cannons and the sky writers wrote "God of Thunder". Now it all makes sense!!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 27, 2009)

These would be my cruise ships of choice. A mite on the small side, comparatively, but what fun they would be!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Projects on the sea?



Exactly, that is a terrible looking ship. The designer needs to be drug out into the streets and shot...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Probably designed by committee. They usually do a lousy job.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Marcel, I actually sailed on the Rotterdam about 15 or 16 years ago. She is a pretty ship. I have actually sailed on several older ships like the SS Norway, MS Holiday, and SS Independence. They are nicer to look at from the outside, but inside they are cramped with little hallway space and small cabins.


It was designed in the '50ies. They didn't know "ergonomics" existed in that time  But it's a beauty. 
They're now turning her into a hotel and will be permanently visible next to "hotel New York", the former building of the Holland-Amerika line.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Imagine the panic in a fire or something like that, with THAT number of passengers!

Idiots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

Only ocean liner I ever sailed on was the Queen Elizabeth 2 from France to New York. I don't remember any of it though, because I was a very small child. 

I hate boats on the ocean...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You hate boats on the ocean but did a tour or two in Iraq in a Helicopter? Perspective....perspective...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

timshatz said:


> You hate boats on the ocean but did a tour or two in Iraq in a Helicopter? Perspective....perspective...





I will fly any day, but a boat on the ocean? No thanks.

I will admit it, I have a fear of the boat capsizing while I am in it and stuck in it. I am a very good swimmer and as long as I can see land or I am just on a lake or river, I am fine. It is just the ocean and very illogical. I also have no problem swimming in the ocean, it is just the boats.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Knew a guy like that in the Navy (what he was doing in the Navy, I have no idea). The instant they announced, "Shift Colors, Underway", he would start getting sick (not that you get sick mind you). But this dude would go green. Like "Kermit the Frog" Green. Followed by his head in a trash can for the next day or so until the dramamine kicked in. Then he was so-so. Luckily, he wasn't in my division so I could make tracks out of the compartment and go somewhere else. They ended up cutting him loose. Bummer. He was a good guy. 

Fear of capsizing? Good fear. I think everyone has a variety of that one. Especially the snipes. Down in the engine room when something goes bang and your world turns upside down followed by flooding. Yeah, that's a good one. 

We oughta start a thread on viable but irrational fears.


----------

